# Easy nosework games



## ormommy (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm skipping my dog's morning walk for the time being, while we work on his leash reactivity. Someone suggested nosework games. Can I get some? I'd like to, at some point, learn tracking, so I don't want to confuse him by teaching him one way then another....I do that enough accidentally. :redface: So any games from a class or something are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

We hide treats all over the house and tell him to find it. We also hide treats in multiple stacked boxes and let the dog rip it up. There are other games too such as muffin tin game etc. Search on youtube.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Tracking and nosework are completely different sports that don't really overlap, so no worries there. I have done both with Watson (though mostly nosework).

Check out the nosework thread for info on how to get started. It's very easy to just hide treats in boxes and around the house and have your dog find them. You can progress to odors but you don't have to.


----------

